# Tips on mounting low-profile tires?



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

The other day I was trying to mount a tire on a student's 17" SRT4 wheel and had to stop or risk to stretch/rip the bead. I told him to bring it to the nearest tire vendor and let them try to screw it up. 
That's happened to me mounting really, really old tires if I forget to lube the bead and manually mount more than 180°, but Ive mounted up to 205 55 16 with no problems. Im not a professional by any stretch (no pun intended) but would like to know any tips on mounting stiff-walled low profile tires. 
I should also mention that I was using a John Bean tire changer like this one








I did find this item 
http://www.hunter.com/pub/prod...5.htm
but in the absence of this, is there anything else one can do?
thx.










_Modified by .je at 8:15 AM 6-1-2006_


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Tips on mounting low-profile tires? (.je)*

use a tire iron held under the lip of the wheel to hold the tire down as it spins....

or use a drop center tool to hold the tire down....my shop has a pneumatic ram that holds the tire down 

the proper tire lube is also crucial.....it should be a gel and evaporate quickly, if i get a chance, ill post pics


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tips on mounting low-profile tires? (orionz06)*

I would love to have a machine like that. Ours (my shop) is about 8 years old. It has no drop center, no hydrolic ram for the sidewall, bare bones maching. 
Lubing the bead is very important. Use a few prybars to keep the sidewall compressed.
I did some 255/40/17 today for my maxima. We don't sell tires lower than a 50 sidewall on any customer car for liability reasons on scratching the wheel, but our machine is capable of 35 or 40 series depending on width of wheel.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Tips on mounting low-profile tires? (JDriver1.8t)*

ive done 315/35 or 40 18 before, and i didnt even need any thing extra....but the skinny (205-235) tires you need to hold the tire in the drop center....


----------

